# treating ich in tank with ADF and snails



## ACC (Mar 18, 2012)

Hello all,
I have a sick molly in my community tank and I initially thought it was a fungus so I treated it with Pimafix (am now on day 6). The other day I started to notice spots though, so I am now worried it might be ich. I was resigned to losing the molly (she is really very sick) but am worried that if it is ich, the cysts she is harboring will hatch and I will have more free-swimming ich in my tank to infect my other fish. 
Treatment is tricky though because the tank has members that are not salt tolerant and are sensitive to many medications.
I have heard that raising the heat helps speed up the cycle of the ich but again, doesn't that just leave me with more ich in the tank?

Community includes: 3 platys (2 of them pregnant), 2 ADF, 20 snails (MTS and red ramshorn), 4 cory cats, and the sick molly. They all live in a fairly heavily planted tank.

I know I need one, but at this time I do not have a hospital tank, so quarantining is not an option. 

If anyone has experience in this area, I'd love to hear your suggestions.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ich is going to look like the fish was sprinkled with salt. Perhaps a pic would be helpful here. I would think if it showing on one, it would be showing on others as well. If your going to bump the temp 86 is the best temp to aim for IME


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

All depends on how susceptible the fish is to infection, assuming it wasn't newly introduced, it may just be one of many more to come that show signs of infection.

Water changes couldn't hurt, but I don't have an answer. If you had a spare heater, even a 50-100w and a rubbermaid bin, you could segregate them, as a substitute tank. I'd be worried it was too late though quite frankly, I found as soon as you see one with signs, the rest WILL get infected.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Separate the ADF. They can't get ich so exposing it to meds would just unnecessarily stress it out since it absorbs through its skin.
Yes heating the tank does speed up the ich cycle, but eventually when you reach a high enough temperature, the ichs will die. Make sure you keep the water very well oxygenated and vacuum the substrate to collect the dead/fallen cysts. Mollies will do fine with an addition of salt, but since the cories are more sensitive, cut back on the dosage.
The fishes you have are hardy. But if you're worried about sensitivity, again just cut the dosage in half or whatever you feel is necessary. Try getting meds that have natural ingredients even though they're costlier for the cories.
Depending on your type of plants, they might just die in the process. You could separate the plants too, and clean them with potassium permanganate.


----------



## waynestractor (Nov 9, 2011)

I went through the same thing about 5 months ago, had ich in my community tank. I treated with quICK cure for about 3 weeks and never lost any of my ADF's, I have 4 of them, or any snails or shrimp. I also raised the temp to 80 and added 1 tsp/5g of salt. I continued with the salt until a few weeks ago as some of my plants weren't doing great, not sure if it was the reason or not. Courtenay Pet Center carries quICK cure, just be careful with it, it's a die that will stain! Good luck.


----------



## ACC (Mar 18, 2012)

Okay, lots to think about! I looked at the Molly today and don't see the spots anymore, just an emaciated fish who seems to be permanently bent, unable to eat and generally not long for this world. Maybe the ich has gone through its life cycle or maybe something else is wrong with her. I guess I will wait until I see ich on another fish before proceding with the treatment since all of them seem to have downsides. Also, Petland in Courtenay is going out of business, so this could be a good time to pick up a hospital tank and supplies for cheap. It sounds like separating out the frogs is important with medicating, and I do love my frogs. They are my favorite tank inhabitants. 
Thanks all of you for the help.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

dont waste money on a hospital tank to treat ich. You have to treat ich in the community tank.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

My ADFs did survive during an ich treatment, but if I had to do it again (I hope not) i would've separated the ADFs. Poor fellas, but good thing they're tough.
If it was ich, there may be some dormant, so definitely keep an eye out. I'd gravel vacuum to get as many possible cysts out if there are any.
And as Charles pointed out, by the time you see visible signs of ich, it'd be too late so you may as well treat the whole entire tank so if you do get a hospital tank, it'd be for quarantining new fish.
Do you feed your fish a variety of food? A bent fish may be lacking nutrition.
Good luck, hope they all make it.


----------



## ACC (Mar 18, 2012)

I do try to feed a variety of food. They get a little tropical flake and a few tiny shrimp pellets twice a day. I also feed blood worms to the ADF (who won't eat much else) every second night. Before she got sick, the molly would intercept and eat quite a few of those too. I also put in a little piece of algae wafer every day or two. And then there are the plants, which the molly can nibble on if she's hungry. It's not much food, but I do try for variety. I feed smashed cooked pea when I am worried a fish might not be feeling well and they all seem to like that. I tried blanched zuchinni but none of them seemed too interested.


----------

